# HELP!!!



## Jen.Uh.Fur (Mar 29, 2011)

Petunia is not looking good. After just spending the last 2 hours sleeping my lap, i went to put her in her cage, and she kind of flopped over. I picked her up and put her on the floor and she had a hard time walking. I put her back in the tank and she curled up to sleep, without her normal burrowing. I also tried to hand feed her and she is not eating anything

I'm super worried about her right now, and I cannot get to a vet until the morning. I'm pureeing some chicken up to make her eat it. What else can I do?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Is she warm enough? What's the temperature in the cage?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

what temperature is her cage?

has she been drinking water?

when's the last time she ate?


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

When was the last time she ate?


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur (Mar 29, 2011)

She ate some chicken last night, and I thought some this morning.

She has been drinking. And it's 75 in her cage.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

how is she now?

can she walk normally?

yara will know best...maybe PM her if she doesn't respond right away.


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur (Mar 29, 2011)

No she cant


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

is there any way to get her to an emergency vet?

try PMing one of the breeders: yara (Hedgehog Grove) or nikki or nancy or larry...they will get the message must faster if you PM.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

You need to start syringe feeding her right now. 

You can use her kibble (ground it up to a fine powder) that has been soaked in hot water and allowed to cool down. Make sure you ad enough water to make it like a semi thick soup. you can also add some of the pureed chicken into it.

Try to get at least 4mls into her every 3-4 hours. Book the vet appointment and go in ASAP. You will have to keep syringe feeding her every 4 hours until she starts eating again.

When at the vet get them to do a comprehensive blood work up on her to check her livers values, you can post them here or email me the results if you like.

Do you have an emergency 24hr vet down your way?


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur (Mar 29, 2011)

I just called them both, and the small animal vets are not in until noon tomorrow.

I do not have a syringe, what can I use instead?


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

To supplement the syringe bit - you should be able to find them at a Shopper's Drug Mart if you've got one that's open late/24 hours around you.

From the sounds of your other posts of her not eating, it could be that she's starving. If she ate the chicken last night, more of it could at least give her some energy to work with until you can get her to the vet, but if you can get the syringe, that is probably the better option. I'd stay up all night, keep her wrapped up and warm (if she's starving, she's not going to have much food energy to turn into body heat), get whatever food in her you can, and keep a close eye on her.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Jen.Uh.Fur said:


> I do not have a syringe, what can I use instead?


If you can't find a syringe from somewhere like Shopper's, you might be able to use one of the "syringe" bulbs you get in ear care/cleaning boxes. I know Murine has a bulb in it. It's got a nice long, narrow end to it. If you use that, just be sure to squeeze it slowly so you get a slow, steady stream of food instead of a sudden jet.


----------



## karennoel (Dec 20, 2010)

You could use a straw. If it comes down to it I would dip my finger in the food you mix and rub it on her mouth to get her to eat it. 
I hope she gets better


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Baby meds come with Syringes sometimes if theres a 24 hour store near by, if I remember right the baby tylenol does and can usually be found even at a gas station in some areas. The only other thing I can think of is if you got an Injector Kit from the Seasoning Section at Walmart or something then you could take the needle end off that goes into the meat and you'll be left with the syringe part. They are kinda big but may work in a pinch.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Shoppers has syringes, just ask the pharmacist for some (10ml) they are free.

You can use a dropper that comes in some childrens medicines.

If you use a straw you need to have some good control over the flow, you don't want her to choke or it to go into her lungs.


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur (Mar 29, 2011)

Just gave her 5-6 ml. It wasn't easy but I did it. She also seems better than she did before. Still not great though.

Will be repeating at 4:30. Calling the vet at 9. 

You guys are awesome!~


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Do you have Royal Canin Baby Cat? It is very small and easy to eat pieces. Count it and put some in bed with her. She may eat some on her own. 

Keep on syringing her every few hours. Syringe to the side of her mouth, not the front. There is more risk of her choking if you do it from the front. 

Walmart sells 1ml needles that have the removable needle, making them perfect syringes. They also have 10ml toddler medicine syringes that have the same sized small tip. 

Hills A/D sold at the vet is made for syringing. 

How is she this morning?


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur (Mar 29, 2011)

Got a syringe from my mom early this morning. I fed her again at 4, and only got about 3.5 mls in. Just about to do it again.

She doesn't look great, still can't really stand, and still can't really walk. I showed my mom, and my mom doesn't thinks it looks good. Calling the vet in 5 mins, and heading there ASAP.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Sending prayers for her.


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur (Mar 29, 2011)

She let me give her 1.5 ml, and then I couldn't get her mouth to open anymore.

I'm really worried about her.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Poor baby! I hope the vet can help! We're all pulling for her.


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

to give her a little more energy my vet told me to put a little honey on your finger and put it in her mouth sometimes that will give her a little more you can also try a little luke warm water with some sugar in it if you dont have honey. let me know how she is doing


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Please keep us posted...we're all worried...about both of you.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Sending my prayers.  <3
Keep us updated.


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

Praying - this is so stressful......... keep up the good work!

KathyTNY


----------

